# 92 Stanza 2400 slow idle



## the big42 (Aug 26, 2008)

My 92 Stanza xe with a 2400 in it starts and runs fine. However the idle is slow. When you engage the trans into a gear and or engage the a/c the idle just keeps on dropping. the idle control solenoid on the passenger side end of the intake is clean and free inside. i checked the two terminals on the solenoid with a meter and it appears to be "open" , i dont know if there should be continuity between the two terminals, but i assumed there should be. when the engine is running i get 12vdc on the plug that connects to it. when i unplug this device when the engine is running, there is no change in the engine speed . could anybody tell me if this is part is deffective and if this is the cause of my slow idle problem. thanks


----------



## the big42 (Aug 26, 2008)

*update*

i picked up an intake air control valve from the local wrecker and that was the problem. the 'new' iacv had a resistence of 9.8 ohms


----------

